# TackleWarehouse 15% off ALMOST everything labor day sale



## Jim (Aug 29, 2013)

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/?coup=SUMMERSEND&utm_source=mailer&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Labor+Day+Sale

I see their "Exclude" list is getting bigger though......... :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 29, 2013)

Just say NO


----------



## Jim (Aug 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327772#p327772 said:


> Captain Ahab » 29 Aug 2013 11:39 am[/url]"]Just say NO



Look who is calling the kettle black!


----------



## fender66 (Aug 29, 2013)

In for the WIN!

Oh...this isn't a giveaway?

Bet I still can't resist. After all...tomorrow is payday!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327775#p327775 said:


> Jim » Thu Aug 29, 2013 10:54 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327772#p327772 said:
> ...




I am a big ass kettle that is who


I had a huge order together - stopped myself and realized I already have everything I need



Well not true - I went local and got a new Rico popper and some swim baits and some SP Minnows new rings, etc.

But hey, what else am I gonna do with my money


----------



## wihil (Aug 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327779#p327779 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 11:47[/url]"]
> But hey,* what else am I gonna do with my money*



SEND IT TO ME! 

I will use it to send inappropriate and terrible things to BA.




(Seriously, now is the time to get that Lews I've been looking at I think...)


----------



## fender66 (Aug 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327838#p327838 said:


> wihil » 39 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327779#p327779 said:
> ...



Love all my Lews....all 6 of em.


----------

